# What are your vital stats?



## midnightlouise (Apr 28, 2005)

Since not everyone can post a pic of themself,  I thought I'd ask these personal questions so I can picture you guys in my mind *leering* LOL! 

height: 5'0"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 111 or small-ish build 
eye color: hazel (of the green/brown variety)
hair color and appearance:  red, med. length & naturally curly 
age (or approx age range): 32
glasses or contacts: yes, both 
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NW15


----------



## nphernetton (Apr 28, 2005)

height - 5'4"
weight - 100 even
eyes - brown/green
hair - brown with blonde highlights, shoulder length, layered/piecey, straight
age - 20
glasses or contacts - no
other - mac nw25


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'7
weight : ohh fat ;D
eye color: blue yo
hair color and appearance: strawberry blonde and longish, straight
age (or approx age range): 19 
glasses or contacts: nopers
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: w10


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 28, 2005)

Height: 5'3"
Weight: Heavy (Mostly on the bottom half,...)
Eye color: Green Brown
Hair color: Naturally almost black,.. I dye it a deep red
Age: 30 (Gawd I am getting old!)
No glasses or contacts
MAC FDN Color: Aghhh?? Used to be 100 in the old Hyperreal,.. I would have to look,..


----------



## Alexa (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'5"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): im a fatty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




eye color: blue? teal?? idk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hair color and appearance: bright auburn and naturally curly
age (or approx age range): 16
glasses or contacts: nahh
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NW15


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'2 
weight : 121 (its all in my ass lol)  
eye color: blue 
hair color and appearance: Cherry Cola/Maple- naturally wavy 
age (or approx age range): 23
glasses or contacts: neither
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NW20


----------



## lemurian (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'10"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): Average Flabby White Girl
eye color: Green w/gold flecks
hair color and appearance: Golden Blonde, Long & Straight (and baby fine)
age (or approx age range): 26
glasses or contacts: newp!  I need them, though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC15 - NC20

Let's do our astrological signs!!!  Me:  Gemini, both sun and moon.  Libra rising


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 
_Let's do our astrological signs!!!  Me:  Gemini, both sun and moon.  Libra rising  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Aquarius, don't know bout that other stuff though....


----------



## laceymeow (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'4" 
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 170 = way too much 
eye color: dark blue 
hair color and appearance: dark reddish brown, naturally curly but i try to keep it straight
age (or approx age range): 24
glasses or contacts: i'm supposed to wear glasses but i don't =x
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC15


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'5" 
weight (or build if you'd rather not say):I am fat  
eye color: brown 
hair color and appearance: auburn with brown in it and curly and wavy 
age (or approx age range): 18
glasses or contacts: glasses
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC30


----------



## lemurian (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 
Let's do our astrological signs!!!  Me:  Gemini, both sun and moon.  Libra rising  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Aquarius, don't know bout that other stuff though...._

 
This is a nice simple explanation, if you're interested in finding out! 

http://www.astrologycom.com/facts.html

 8)


----------



## Jozie (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'3"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): va-va-vooom. i gots curves in all the right places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eye color: green
hair color and appearance:  at the moment it's light brown with a red tint cut on an angle, long in the front, with bangs, and short in the back. 
age (or approx age range): 20something year old dork. 
glasses or contacts: neither

photo after a long day at work haha


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 
Let's do our astrological signs!!!  Me:  Gemini, both sun and moon.  Libra rising  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
Ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Aquarius, don't know bout that other stuff though....

 
This is a nice simple explanation, if you're interested in finding out! 

http://www.astrologycom.com/facts.html

 8)_

 
Interesting! Thanks for the link!


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'3" 

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): size 6-8 depending on brand 

eye color: Green...they change from bright green to sage depending on my mood & eye MU color.

hair color and appearance: Black, short, straight

age (or approx age range): 27

glasses or contacts: yes, both 

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC25...NC30-35 when I use self-tanner

Zodiac sign: Aquarius, baby!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'3" 
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): ugh too much
eye color: golden brown.. 
hair color and appearance: Auburn, past shoulders, layers.
age (or approx age range): 31
glasses or contacts: need them havent found the time to get them.
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: depends on which ma you talk to. Either NC or NW15 (generally go with the NC15)
Zodiac sign: Aquarius also!!


----------



## toropcheh (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'4"

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): approx. 105, smallish/dancer build

eye color: greeeeeen

hair color and appearance: longish (past shoulders), naturally dirty blond, usually straightened but is naturally curly

age (or approx age range): 21

glasses or contacts: glasses, but only for reading/night driving

Zodiac sign: Aries (I like to butt heads with people). 

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: I only use Studio Fix powder and I always get C3.


----------



## Alison (Apr 28, 2005)

Height: 5'11"

Weight: heavey set

Eye colour: moss green

Hair: light brown with blond highlights, thick, frizzy, shoulder length

Age: 20

Glasses or contacts: glasses, getting contacts soon.

Zodiac sign: libra

MAC: NW15


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 4'10" yeah I know. shorttttttt.
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 95-100 my weight changes a lot
eye color: brown looks brown/yellow sometimes
hair color and appearance: poufy to my shoulders Black hair but faded a little back to red on the top.
age (or approx age range): 14
glasses or contacts: none
MAC foundation color: NW25 if I don't use tanning stuff.


----------



## solardame (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'4"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 114 lb
eye color: dark
hair color and appearance:  dark hair, wavy, currently med-long length w/ layers
age (or approx age range): 21
glasses or contacts: 
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: C25/3


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'3" 
weight(or build if you'd rather not say):I'm a lil on the chubby side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 
eye color: boring brown
hair color and appearance: layered, straight and med brown 
age (or approx age range): 21 
glasses or contacts: glasses (but don't wear them)
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC30


----------



## Onederland (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 6'0"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 178 lb/ Average with some muscle (I get it from cheerleading. Hahahaha.)
eye color: Espresso
hair color and appearance: short, velvet black, and usually flipped up.
age (or approx age range): 15! WOOOT!
glasses or contacts: Nope, i have 20/20
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC35-40


----------



## Shawna (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'6"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 130 (lots of muscle from chasing the kid around) size 2 - 4 depending on brand 
eye color: blue
hair color and appearance: brown bob w/ blonde highlights (taking forever to grow out) 
age (or approx age range): 33 yesterday baby!
glasses or contacts: yes, both 
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC20


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'4
weight:curvay! ( and i bet you anything all of you girls are NOT fat so shush!! and be happy with yo curves!!)
eye colour:hazle..more brownish though
hair colour
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





latinum blonde
age:17
glasses or contact:none
mac foundation colour:NC30
zodiac:Aries


----------



## jasper17 (Apr 28, 2005)

height: 5'3" (on a good day)
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): voluptuous!
eye color: blue/ gray/ green
hair color and appearance: short bob, right now sort of auburnish with carmel highlights
age (or approx age range): 29
glasses or contacts: glasses
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC15


----------



## HotPink (Apr 28, 2005)

Jozie, I love your tattoos


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 29, 2005)

Here's me:

height: 5'2"...short Japonee
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): Uhm, about 125..i think (wish it was all in my boobs!) 
eye color: dark brown
hair color and appearance: darker brown, bra length, layered
age (or approx age range): 30....
glasses or contacts: conatacts
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC 35
Sign:  Aquarius..sucks I totally cry stupid stuff...


----------



## MACreation (Apr 29, 2005)

height: 5'7"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 104
eye color: green/brown hazelish??
hair color and appearance: brown with copper highlights, med. length & naturally wavy
age (or approx age range): 23
glasses or contacts: contacts
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NW25


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2005)

height: 5'8" 
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): huge bombshell....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eye color: blue/grey 
hair color and appearance: violet, light blonde, black, copper, pink, naturally curly but I tend to straighten it everytime....
age (or approx age range): 20 (I turn 21 on June 29) 
glasses or contacts: my fabulous Dior glasses!!
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NW15, favorite color range: green/copper! I adore LV!!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 29, 2005)

What is up with everyone saying they're fat??? I think curvy girls are hot, if I were to date a girl, if she didn't have a belly, I wouldn't date 'em!

height: 5'0" or 150 cm
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): half a human. round 40 kgs? size 6-8
eye color: brown
hair color and appearance: brown, shoulder-length, straight with hint of natural wave
age (or approx age range): 26
glasses or contacts: glasses, they make my IQ seem higher!
and the important stuff....I'm sorry, I don't know my foundation colour because I don't wear it, but have recently purchased Stephane Marais perfect concealor in 2, and could wear Nars Beach, Becca Banana & Butterscotch.

I'm a Pisces, not that it means anything to me


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 29, 2005)

height: 5'7"
Weight: 115-120 range...depends on how much crappy fast food I eat.
Eye color: blue...from dark, deep blue to bright blue depending on mood and MU
Hair color: Red..(not red red, but naturally red)  and naturally curly to about the shoulder.
Age: 23... 24 in 34 days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glasses or contacts?  Glasses for reading, but they give me a headache so I dont wear them.. but they make me look  smart.. and studious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Foundation color: NW20- I glow in the DARK!


----------



## Cedar (May 2, 2005)

height: 5'4"
weight:  average build (size 4 or 6, hourglass figure; generally nice abs but a huge butt and boobs)
eye color: dark blue
hair color and appearance: natural platinum blonde, just past shoulder-length, layered, slightly wavy (think Malfoy).  I love my hair.
age (or approx age range): 28
glasses or contacts: Both.  Glasses since I was 5 and contacts since I was 18.
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: Sigh.  I don't know anymore.  I wear NC15 Studio Fix but NW15 Select SPF because the NC15 Select was too yellow.  I still feel like I could go one shade lighter.  Whatever's not too dark or too orange, I guess.


----------



## chako012 (Apr 26, 2006)

height: 5'1"
weight: 80 pounds, typical asian with no curves (oh cept my bum)
eye color: dark brown
hair color and appearance: Black or dark dark brown, slightly wavy and layered with side bangs
age (or approx age range): 20 - although i keep convincing myself i'm 19

glasses or contacts: Contacts

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Apr 26, 2006)

Height: 5'7
Weight: 123
Eye Color: Blue
Hair Color: Blonde
Age: 26
Glasses or contacts: contacts
MAC Foundation Color: NW20
Zodiac: Taurus


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 26, 2006)

Height: 5'3
Weight: 110
Eye Color: Brown
Hair Color: Black
Age: 18
Glasses or contacts: nope
MAC Foundation Color: NW40
Zodiac: Aries baby!! woo hoo


----------



## Pei (Apr 26, 2006)

~Pei~ 

height: 5'5"/1.68M
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): Plump-ish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Size 8-10
eye color: very dark brown
hair color and appearance: Dark brown
age (or approx age range): 22 but i feel like 20 (Yes, it does matter!)
glasses or contacts: Both
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC 30
Sign:Virgo (The imperfect Perfectionist)


----------



## karen (Apr 26, 2006)

height: 5'9
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 138 lbs, athletic build 
eye color: blue-green
hair color and appearance: copper-red, at the moment. Naturally curly, thick, and long. 
age (or approx age range): 28
glasses or contacts: nope
and the important stuff.... NC25
Zodiac: Sagittarius sun, Libra Moon, Gemini Ascendent.


----------



## Arella (Apr 26, 2006)

height: 5'5"-ish
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): I don't weigh myself, but I'm normally fairly average, with an hourglass figure, but I've put on weight recently because I've been ill so everything has literally gone pear-shaped.
eye color: Blue.
hair color and appearance: Naturally blonde, but that washes me out so purpley-reddy-dark brown with a natural wave/curl/whatever it feels like doing just to annoy me.
age (or approx age range): 19.
glasses or contacts: Nope.
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: I only use the face and body foundation, and that's N1 (and even that's a bit dark).
Zodiac: Leo.


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 26, 2006)

height: 5'3" 
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): about 155 lbs  i have a little lower belly (it happens when you have children!)
eye color: blue 
hair color and appearance: light brown with blonde highlights
age (or approx age range): i will be 38 on may 18th
glasses or contacts: contacts
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NW20
Zodiac: Taurus


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2006)

height: 5'3" 

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): size 4-8 depending on brand (how depressing is THAT???)

eye color: really bright blue.

hair color and appearance: red. black streaks that I haven't touched up in forever.

age (or approx age range): 27 in less than a month. :/

glasses or contacts: yes

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: I don't wear MAC foundation, I wear IDBM, and I'm like a fair on that scale I think. I don't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I rarely wear foundation these days and generally use just a tinted moisturizer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zodiac sign: ha. Taurus.


----------



## feebee (Apr 26, 2006)

height: 5'4
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 9 stone, athletic.... toned arms and legs, slim waist, small butt... its the pot belly i cant shift lol
eye color: green... with gold in the middle
hair color and appearance: brunette... recently had it chopped into a funky "wedge" cut... graduated at the back, getting longer towards the front (chin length)
age (or approx age range): 27 eek
glasses or contacts: nope
and the important stuff.... NC25
Zodiac: Capricorn


----------



## Wattage (Apr 26, 2006)

height: 5'9"

weight: 130lbs

hair color and appearance: Natural dirty blonde with blonde highlights, looks like poo right now cause of exams. Lots of layers, just below my shoulders.

age (or approx age range): 24

glasses or contacts: Glasses when I study

and the important stuff... MAC foundation colour: NW or NC15 - I don't really use MAC's foundations though.

Zodiac: Leo - rawr!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 26, 2006)

height: 5'0"/150-155 cms

weight: hovers round 40kg

hair colour and appearance: dark, dark brown with slight hints of red

age (or approx age range): 27

glasses or contacts: glasses, may get contacts for active stuff

and the important stuff... MAC foundation colour: NW20 though I don't use their foundations either. I'm not Caucasian, but not very brown either. Bit odd.

Zodiac: Pisces, but I don't really pay attention to that stuff.


----------



## luminious (Apr 26, 2006)

height: 5'5
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 120
eye color: green
hair color and appearance: black.. naturally curly
age (or approx age range): 22
glasses or contacts: yes, but i dont wear them
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC35
Zodiac: Virgo


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 26, 2006)

height: 5'7
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): i don't regularly weigh myself, but i go from 120-130...i'm athletic (i build muscle very easily), but i'm petite (i have really small bones) for my height
eye color: hazel
hair color and appearance: right now it's medium golden brown with black lowlights at the crown, naturally = gross light brown, and i go from dark brown to REALLY highlighted blonde
age (or approx age range): 18
glasses or contacts: nope
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC 20-30 (depending on season)...i have golden undertones and i get really light in the winter/pretty dark (i'm sicilian) in the summer
zodiac: scorpio (yes, it's ALL true)


----------



## Professor Fate (Apr 26, 2006)

height - 5'11
weight - 175
eye color - hazel
epidermis - very tan
hair - odd brown coloring...who knows really,length used to be long but i just got the "super corporate fuck over the poor bastards" hair treatment.
no need for corrective lenses,i am physically superior to everyone.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 26, 2006)

height: 5'0"

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): big boobs, junk in the trunk = curvy little shorty

eye color: gold/green

hair color and appearance: natural now! yay! medium/dark brown w/ gold highlights

age (or approx age range): 38 = vintage LOL

glasses or contacts: yes, both

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NW30-35, depending on time of year

Zodiac sign: Aquarius...we rock!


----------



## krisspriss (Apr 27, 2006)

height: 5' 10''

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 125 pounds.  NO muscle whatsoever.  Thanks a lot, Mom.

eye color: I say they're green, but really they're blue with a weird yellow lining around the pupil.

hair color and appearance: Dark brown, fine, bra-strap length, and increasingly boring.

age (or approx age range): Sixteen.

glasses or contacts: Contacts during the day, glasses at night.  Incidentally, my glasses are the wrong prescription.  I'm sure you were just dying to know that.

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NW15.

Zodiac sign: Cancer.  Happy name, I know.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 28, 2006)

height: 4'11...I'm a shorty! No flat shoes for me!
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): The dr. said for my height I'm borderline overwieght. But, I got booty! LOL I'm thick. A lil chubby. I've lost 10 lbs though in the past month. Still working on it.  
eye color: Dk Brown
hair color and appearance: Dk Brown hair with natural red highlights, and at the moment pasty as hell! I need a tan. I'm fair skinned.
age (or approx age range): 28
glasses or contacts: Glasses for my excessive comp use and for night driving.
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC40
Sign: Virgo...you should see my pic there!


----------



## litlaur (Apr 28, 2006)

height: 5'0"
weight: 100ish
eye color: hazel (brown/green/sometimes red :twisted: )
hair color and appearance: brown, short, choppy, and asymmetrical
age: 21
glasses or contacts: I have both, but wear contacts more
MAC shade: NC25-30


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Apr 29, 2006)

height: 5'1" 

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): hourglass...makes me feel fat though...booo!

eye color: brown, but it sometimes varies. It can from light to dark...
hair color and appearance: black...yay back to my natural hair colour! Cut to middle of back, maybe a little past that naturally curly/wavy but I like to straighten it, and side swept bangs (sorta kinda in a way)

age (or approx age range): 19 (20 in Oct. woo I'm catchin up to my friends! Even though they'll be 21 when I'm 20..)

glasses or contacts: glasses! I love them.

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: I dunno, don't use it.

Zodiac: I'm a cusp baby, Libra/Scorpio


----------



## aziajs (Apr 29, 2006)

height: 5'8" 

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): My weight is actually too embarrassing to say.  I was even surprised.  My shape: hourglass...I have a bomb shape but I have gotten fat so I need to get off my ass and lose this....FOR REAL.  LOL!

eye color: Brown

age (or approx age range): 25

glasses or contacts: My glasses cuz I am too lazy for the contact thing most of the time.  But when I want to be cute I wear the contacts.  Can't go to the club in glasses...

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC45/NW40...who knows.  Apparently not me or the MAs.  LOL...

Zodiac: Gemini, the twins!


----------



## Isis (Apr 30, 2006)

*height*:  5'1" yupp, another shorty

*weight (or build if you'd rather not say)*:  100-ish?? With an hourglass shape and a butt.

*eye color*:  Hazel

*hair color and appearance*:  Flaming red, wavy, just below the shoulders

*age (or approx age range)*:  26 (in May)

*glasses or contacts*:  I should but I don't

*and the important stuff....MAC foundation color*:  NW15. But I prefer Tarte's Fascade

*Sign*: Gemini to the core!


----------



## Cyn (Apr 30, 2006)

height: 5'2"

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 130, most likely, curvy with good-sized cookies.  I'm actually somewhat proportional.

eye color: poopy brown

hair color and appearance: Curly dark brown/black hair, long and in need of a trim
age (or approx age range): 31

glasses or contacts: Lasered, baby

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: Not sure right now, but at darkest I'm supposedly NW30, right now I'm an O in Shiseido foundation.

Sign: Leo the lioness...meow!


----------



## Ambi (Apr 30, 2006)

height: 5'7" and a half
weight: 95-ish, ick
eye color: green/grey with a hint of blue
hair color and appearance: blonde
age (or approx age range): 22
glasses or contacts: glasses that I only wear when watching tv/computer
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: I'm lighter than NC15 :/


----------



## divaster (Apr 30, 2006)

height: 5'10"

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): overweight. And I'm not just being a typical unhappy-with-my-weight girl, I'm really overweight, but working on it. If size 8-10 is plumpish, then I'm in huge trouble. lol 

eye color: green 

hair color and appearance: dark brown, a little past shoulder length, wavy to moderately curly. 

age (or approx age range): 32

glasses or contacts: neither, since I had Lasix in 2000! 

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NW20-25


----------



## scarletashes (May 4, 2006)

*height:* 4'9" lol. I'm probably the shortest one here.

*weight (or build if you'd rather not say):* 99 lbs.

*eye color:* Brown.

*hair color and appearance:* Curly, black hair that's slightly layered.

*age (or approx age range):* 18.

*glasses or contacts:* Glasses. I'm blind without them.

*and the important stuff....MAC foundation color:* NW25.

*Sign:* Capricorn.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 4, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

height: 5'5" 

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): size 8 --really, need to lose weight -too chunky for my own good...  not "fat" but not thin as I was either. 

eye color: Green...they go green to greeny grey 

hair color and appearance: dirty blonde ends, medium brown roots -well most is medium brown

age (or approx age range): 28

glasses or contacts: yes, both 

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: pale, I don't use mac foundation I wear yellow toned usually the second from the palest shade. 
Zodiac sign: Taurus


----------



## shamelessmuse (May 4, 2006)

height: 5'4

weight: around 140 - curvey baby

hair colour and appearance: natural blonde, currently strawberry blonde.  Natrually a frizzy wave, but I wear it straight...currently an A-line bob

eyes:  green/yellow/grey...hazel I guess

age (or approx age range): almost 30  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




glasses or contacts: can't....my nose is a mess and glasses hurt and my eyeballs are a mess and contacts mess them up...such is life

and the important stuff... I haven't worn MAC in ages for foundation.  I wear Fair or Fairly Light w/ Bare Minerals.

Zodiac: Taurus with Scorpio rising and Scorpio moon.  Basically means I am one half stubborn bull and one half scorpion...


----------



## m1zz_sh0rty (May 5, 2006)

height: 5'3 I think

weight: 105  - average but a lot of booty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hair colour and appearance: Currently light reddish-strawberry-blonde.  Armpit length (lol) and 99% of the time straight.

eyes: blueish/green

age (or approx age range): 15

glasses or contacts: Supposed to be wearing both, don't wear either

and the important stuff... MAC foundation colour:  NC15 I believe

Zodiac: Capricorn, completely cookie-cutter Capricorn personailty.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (May 5, 2006)

*height*: 5'8"

*weight (or build if you'd rather not say): Let's just say I'm of epic proportions everywhere.*

*eye color*: Grey green with little red spots in them

*hair color and appearance*: Thick, coarse, wavy, black hair...it's like horsehair at the moment, goes almost to my waist (I'm getting it cut soon though YAY!!

*age (or approx age range)*: 36 but feel 17

*glasses or contacts*: never worn either

*and the important stuff....MAC foundation color*: C3 to NC40 in summertime but I prefer Chanel Vitalumiere in medium sand

*Sign*: The most disorganised, slobby, out of control, and wild Virgo you will ever meet.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 9, 2006)

height: 5'9"

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 160 ish, it goes up and down like a roller coaster, size 10-12 pants, I need to lose about 20lbs. 
eye color: dark brown

hair color and appearance: thick, coarse and huge, currently cut short and peicey

age (or approx age range): 28

glasses or contacts: either/or

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC25-30 depending on type

Sign: Leo


----------



## bottleblack (May 9, 2006)

*height:* 5'8"

*weight (or build if you'd rather not say):* 150ish + curvy

*eye color:* hazel

*hair color and appearance:* brown, shoulder length, thick and usually shoved up in a ponytail because i'm lazy

*age (or approx age range):* twenty-five

*glasses or contacts:* contacts

*and the important stuff....MAC foundation color:*  i've been using NW20 but i think i may need to take it down a notch.

*Sign:* sagittarius


----------



## professionaltart (May 9, 2006)

Height: 5'4

Weight: um...a good weight LOL

Eye colour: dark brown

Hair: white blond, dark brown

Age: 22

Glasses or contacts: neither...perfect vision!

Zodiac sign: libra

MAC: NC 44/ NW 40


----------



## Tightambitionz (May 9, 2006)

height: 5'10...tall love it..

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 175 and oh so sexy...lol i love my body too...i gotta be the 1st to love it! ( =

eye color: dark brown

hair color and appearance: long brown

age (or approx age range): 23

glasses or contacts: 20/20

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC44

Sign: Gemini


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 9, 2006)

height: no idea but guessin nearly 5'10 ahh hate it sometimes im stuck at school with like 11 yr olds hu are tiny its weird lol

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): last time a checked over 8 stone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





eye color: hazely

hair color and appearance: dark brown, better dyed darker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boring and long its a bit yuk it doesnt really do anything lol

age (or approx age range): 17

glasses or contacts: none

and the important stuff....mac nw20


----------



## audiovillain (May 9, 2006)

height: 5'5"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 115, small or average build?
eye color: light brown
hair color and appearance: black/dark brown, medium length, slightly wavy
age (or approx age range): 19 - 20 in a few weeks
glasses or contacts: contacts, sometimes glasses
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC25ish I think


----------



## mitsukai (May 9, 2006)

height: 5'4"ish
weight: 110-120lbs depending on when i've eaten or worked out or whatever, haha. i have awesome abs tho >) so its muscle too, sweeet.
eye color: hazel-green, + contacts (aqua, green, or sapphire)
hair: shoulder length, curly, chocolate brown with a blonde streak on the right side
age: 20 in 18 days! wwheee!
glasses or contacts: i have awesome frameless valentino glasses, but normally contacts (colored)
mac foundation color: nc15, maaaybe nw20 if i tan some more


----------



## cicconeyouth (May 10, 2006)

height: 5'0"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): chubby
eye color: blue
hair color and appearance: dyed red, frizzy/curly shoulder length mess
age (or approx age range): 21
glasses or contacts: yes, both 
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NW15


----------



## Georgiecat (May 10, 2006)

height: 5'5"
weight: 140 and dropping (was over 200 two years ago) so I'm happy.
Eyes: extremely dark brown
Hair: shoulder length, layered, fine & ultra straight dark brown (almost black) with my first couple of silver hairs growing (I think they are pretty & named them each George)
Appearance: I guess I look like a creative/dorky person
Age: 33
Contacts or glasses: Night and Day contacts I live in & only remove to dispose of.  I am too blind to wear normal glasses.
Foundation: Winters, I'm a NC45. If I go to the beach, I go as high as 55
Zodiac: Cancer


----------



## jaimegirl (May 10, 2006)

height: 5'5''
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 63kg (trying to be good!)
eye color: blue
hair color and appearance: Long brunette, blunt at the back layered around face
age (or approx age range): 27
glasses or contacts: both!
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: Not sure yet, I aim to find out when I get my next haul in June!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

height: 5'7
weight 126
eye color: doodoo brn
hair color and appearance: depends on my mood but if u must know its brown at the moment 
age 27
glasses or contacts: nope


----------



## x20Deepx (May 10, 2006)

*height:* 5'6"
*weight:* 118 lbs.
*eye color:* brown
*hair color and appearance:* brown hair, copper highlights, straight (teeny bit wavy), thick, and 3/4 of the way down my back
*age:* 18
*glasses or contacts:* contacts
*IMPORTANT STUFF:* NC25-NC30
*sign:* Taurus


----------



## Peaches (May 11, 2006)

*Height:* 5'6" or 167cms 

*Weight (or build if you'd rather not say):* Not sure in lbs... I vary between 56 and 60 kilos. Healthy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eye color:* Green hazel

*Hair color and appearance:* White blonde hair on top with chocolate brown lowlights underneath. Straight, w/ side-swept half assed fringe... similar to Jessica Simpsons.

*Age (or approx age range):* 21

*Glasses or contacts:* None 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*MAC foundation color:* I don't actually know...

*Star sign* Libra


----------



## ette (May 11, 2006)

height: 5'7"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 112 or something
eye color: hazel (orangey on inside, blue outer rim)
hair color and appearance: naturally medium brown, wavy/curly (but i straighten it a lot), longish
age (or approx age range): 15
glasses or contacts: neither, i want to try colored contacts! 
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: nc20


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

* height:* 5'2" (almost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

* weight* (or build if you'd rather not say): I honestly have no clue, I don't own a scale never have. My build is hourglass, medium boned

* eye color:* hazel (brown/green)

* hair color and appearance: *umm...golden brown, Almost touches my bra, long side sweeping bangs,Long laygers on sides with a light long layer in the back right at the end

* age *(or approx age range): 30

* glasses or contacts: *neither, just lucky to have great vision (way better than 20/20 just to brag a bit)

* and the important stuff....MAC foundation color:* I have no clue, I don't use Mac foundation

* Sign:* Pisces


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Aug 10, 2006)

:|...um...who cares?


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 10, 2006)

height: 5'2" 

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): I haven't weighed myself in years, so I have no idea...but I am athletically built, and have a lot of muscle, esp on my legs.

eye color: brown

hair color and appearance: reddish brown, cut short like Sienna Miller

age (or approx age range): 40 (and proud of it!)

glasses or contacts: neither

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color:  Depends on the formula, but I am an N4 in Fix Powder.

Sign: Taurus, baby!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funKyVibeS** 
_:|...um...who cares?_

 
*:shrug:It's just a "conversation" starter...a lil' something to get to know each other better
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you don't care, that's fine...but there's no need for negativity
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 10, 2006)

height: 5'7
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 125-128 Size 1 or 3. 2 or 4 for Americans
eye colour: Dark Brown
hair color and appearance: Black-brown Afropuff
age (or approx age range): 18
glasses or contacts: Nope
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC45 this summer
Sign: Aries


----------



## Eoraptor (Aug 11, 2006)

height: 6'4"

weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 190 pounds (I want to get to 180)

eye color: greenish with bluish and brownish bits

hair color and appearance: dark brown but currently with subtle blonde highlights; about chin length and wavy if I don't try to change it.

age (or approx age range): 24

glasses or contacts: glasses

and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: Heh, never used MAC foundation.  Something light I bet.

Sign: Sagittarius, which is also the genus name of my favorite bird (the secretary bird).


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funKyVibeS** 
_:|...um...who cares?_

 
Be nice.


----------



## Jaim (Aug 11, 2006)

Height: 5'4" - shorty.
Weight (or build if you'd rather not say): Average, I guess. ;p
Eye color: Hazel, but weird and orange sometimes.
Hair color and appearance: Dyed red (faded now, boo) and just longer than chin length which is too short for my liking! Haha.
Age (or approx age range): 21
Glasses or contacts: Glasses that I don't wear as much as I should.
And the important stuff....MAC foundation color: I don't use it, but I'd probably be the lightest, whitest shade!
Sign: Gemini!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 14, 2006)

Height: 5'7-5'8
Weight: Curvy =]
Eye colour: Very dark blue. Almost eden.
Hair: Originally dirty blonde, now it's all weird.
Age: 15 (16 in a few weeks!)
Glasses: Yes, reading glasses.
Zodiac: Virgo.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 14, 2006)

Hieght: 5' 11.4712347891328947132" or something
Wieght: 165, even after eating 4000+ calories.
Bodyfat%: 13 - 15, pending any water retention
Eye color: green/hazel mix
Hair: short short light brown
Age: 23, not even close to my peak
Glasses: Sometimes, otherwise I squint
Sign: Libra - everythings a balance

And why not:
http://www.specktra.net/image.php?u=...ine=1155256805
Though SOMEONE got a little creative with touching up the picture, I don't really glow like that.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 14, 2006)

uh-huh, your just wearing Shimpagne MSF, dont lie about it =P


----------



## Katura (Aug 15, 2006)

height: 5'2" im short....
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 108...
eye color: dark dark brown!
hair color and appearance: dark brown...a little longer than soulders, but I'm way bored with it.
age (or approx age range): 19
glasses or contacts: I have cute EMO glasses that I refuse to wear.
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: I dont wear MAC foundation....its a sin. But I have no idea what color I'd be. (its the only part of MAC that intimidates me)


I'm thiiisss girl!!


----------



## jess (Aug 16, 2006)

height - 168cm
weight - 58kg
eye colour - hazel
hair colour - dark brown
age - 25
glasses or contacts - neither
MAC foundation - no idea don't wear foundation - ever!


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 24, 2006)

height - 5'5"
weight - much-too-much. very unhealthy.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eye colour - grey-green
hair colour - auburn brown, with a few greys sprouting, curly and long
age - 35
glasses or contacts - glasses
MAC foundation - NW100
sign: Aries!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 24, 2006)

height: 5'3"
weight : 114 & small-boned
eye color: blue
hair color and appearance: naturally its light brown, but I dye it red, and its baby fine
age (or approx age range): mid 20's
glasses or contacts: yes, both
MAC foundation color: NC20


----------



## MarniMac (Nov 24, 2006)

height: 5'5
weight: 134 lbs.
size: 6 or 8 
eye color: Green
hair color and appearance: Champagne, honey and carmel. I wear it long and straightened.
age (or approx age range): 25
glasses or contacts: n/a
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: C3 or NC25
Sign: Pisces


----------



## n_c (Nov 25, 2006)

height: 4'11...shorty over here!
weight: 98 lbs.
eye color: dark brown
hair color: currently black, half way down my back, long layers and side bangs, naturally wavy but I straighten the shit out it
age: 25
glasses/contacts: nope
MAC foundation color: nc35 -40ish
sign: virgo


----------



## JJones (Nov 25, 2006)

---


----------



## iamlelilien (Nov 25, 2006)

height: 5'5"
weight: 120 lbs. My top half is very small, and most of my weight is on my hips, which are about twice the width of my waist. That might be too much information, but it is important in visualizing how I look... so.
size: 4 or 6 I think?
eye color: Green
hair color and appearance: Several shades of brown and blonde. The overall length is about an inch below my chin, the back is shorter (and an appaling mix of burgundy and dirty blonde) and I have blunt bangs. It used to look great but it's been growing out since July, so it now looks kind of icky and I'm going to change it next month.
age (or approx age range): 15
glasses or contacts: None
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: I don't use foundation because I don't like the way it feels, but I'm pretty pale, so maybe I would be NW15?


----------



## caroni99 (Nov 25, 2006)

Height: 5'5
Weight: 112 small frame
Size: 2-4 
Eye Colour: Dark brown
Hair colour: dark brown, shoulder length, layers, side bangs
Age: 28
Glasses or Contacts: Glasses
Other: not sure of foundation colour as I do not wear any-but I'm a brownie
Astrological sign: Leo


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 26, 2006)

Height: 5 ft. (Imma shorty, I know!)
Weight: um, a little more meat on my bones than I'd like (most of it's all in 'back' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Size: 2-4 (depending on brand)
Eye Colour: Dark brown
Hair colour: dark brown (original color) dyed red, past the shoulders, layered, middle-part, 
Age: 32 soon to be the big 3-3
Glasses or Contacts: both
Foundation: NC42
Astrological sign: Proud to be an Aquarian!


----------



## lara (Nov 26, 2006)

Hell, why not?

Height: 5'6"
Weight: startlingly average. Neither rake nor ball.
Size: larger than a handbag, smaller than a crane. A lady never tells, guys.
Eye Colour: bright blue.
Hair colour: midnight black, baby. I embraced my inner goth.
Age: 20-something.
Glasses or Contacts: glasses.
Foundation: C1
My fug - http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=59074


----------



## ette (Nov 26, 2006)

Height: 5'6"
Weight: 120?
Size: 4
Eye Colour: hazel
Hair colour: dark brown/black
Age: 15
Glasses or Contacts: none
Foundation: C25


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm so bored

height: 5'2"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 110ish. I don't own a scale so I'm not really sure. 
eye color: Brown
hair color and appearance: White, red, burgundy and dark brown, short and funky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naturally it's a light brown with lots of gold in it. 
age (or approx age range): 23
glasses or contacts: Both, I'm so blind. 
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC15


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 27, 2006)

My turn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Height/build:* 5'6/ va va va voom! Very small frame but curves galore
*Weight:* 57kg or 120something lbs
*Eye Colour:* rich brown
*Hair:* Dark brown/black twists. Varies in length from lobe to shoulder length but it shrinks between washes. Amazing! 
*Age:* 30 :/ yikes! I'm still in denial.
*Glasses/Contacts*: Both. I wear glasses but I also have violet and hazel contacts for when I feel like drawing extra attention to myself
*Foundation:* I don't know, I don't wear it but I'd say mocha caramel latte!
*Star Sign:* Leo


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2006)

height: 5'7"
weight: 103 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eyes: green towards the pupil, dark blue towards the outside
hair: bleached blonde/copper (showing reddish roots) a little past shoulder length, layered
age: 18
glasses or contacts: nope
other: MAC NW15


----------



## Iridescence (Nov 27, 2006)

height: 5'5
weight: athletic build, I play hockey with guys! 125 pounds
eyes: blue baby!
hair: brown with dark underneath with many highlights of lighter browns
chest length hair
age: 20
glasses or contacts: reading glasses
future job: Optician
oh and I am going on Vacation Sunday for a week with my man to St.Lucia!!!! ow ow!!!!!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 27, 2006)

height: 5'0"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): average yet curvaceous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




eye color: brown
hair color and appearance: black, medium length, outgrown layers
age (or approx age range): Twenties
glasses or contacts: neither
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC30


----------



## Lil_D (Dec 4, 2006)

height: 4'10" technically I'm a midget
weight: 97 lbs
eye color: dark brown but wear hazel contacts
hair color and appearance: past my shoulders in layers with the Nicole Richie bangs.
age: 28 but I look like I'm 15
glasses or contacts: both
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC20


----------



## L0VELY (Dec 14, 2006)

height: around 5'3"
weight (or build if you'd rather not say): 100
eye color: dark brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hair color and appearance: dark brown, long, straight
age (or approx age range): 18
glasses or contacts: both 
and the important stuff....MAC foundation color: NC30-NC40


----------



## OneWednesday (Dec 15, 2006)

Height: 154cms (I'm short...very short)

Weight (or build): I'm currently 15-20kgs heavier than I was a year ago thanks to contraception (but that's a whooole other story)...so currently curvy but very unhappy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eye Colour: Bright blue

Hair colour and appearance: Colour is black....had my long Bettie Page-esque locks cut off into an easier-to-manage style - shorter at ther back, longer at the front....still have my fringe. I hate it and miss my long hair! *cries*

Age: 23 (24 in January)

Glasses/contacts: I wear green thick-framed glasses for anything that requires seeing long-distance. So I just wear them 80% of the time.

Important stuff...NW20

Zodiac: Capricorn

And I just realised how whiney and unappreciative I sound about myself!


----------

